# Threat from above



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Does anyone else see this as target practice for Drones
This is good stuff
The Smallest Minority: THIS Might Make Me Want to Try Shotgunning


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

I remember shooting two of my old neighbors after warning him not to wake me up barnstorming my house.
That tweeker was always still up crack of dawn ready to wreck havoc. 

After the second one landed 20 feet up in a tree I was able to get to bed.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

The woods in my area are thick and leafy. Hard to see beyond ten feet in.

If the drone has FLIR, different story.

That said, every system devised by man can be defeated by another man's counter system. It is in our history....


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like fun but I'm not sure how practical it would really be. Guess it would depend on how high the drones fly.

-Infidel


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Infidel said:


> Looks like fun but I'm not sure how practical it would really be. Guess it would depend on how high the drones fly.
> 
> -Infidel


But but Jessie Jackson said you could shoot down a plane with an ar.

So in reality, another use for my shotgun.. Droning.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Don't pick on poor Jesse! His son was busted for scumbaggery


The acorn didn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Dr. Prepper said:


> The acorn didn't fall far from the tree.


Damn Straight!...Him and Rev. Al Sharpton is the foam on top of the turd barrel !


----------

